# Diagrama de bloques de un reloj digital



## acertijo_x

Necesito diseñar un reloj digital usando contadores, y para esto necesito el diagrama del circuito a implementar, espero que alguien me lo pueda pasar, porque al buscar en internet encuentro solo diseños que utilizan controladores y otras cosas que no me son muy familiares. 

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## sp_27

Tengo un circuito montado en Circuit Maker, lo probé y funcionó, luego lo monte en el protoboard (aún lo tengo montado) y funcionó, cuenta los segundos y los minutos de 00-59, pero la hora 00-11 o 00-23 (hora militar) no se como hacer para que comience en 12 o 24, no dispongo en este momento del circuito, pero si te sirve lo puedo buscar y adjuntar en JPEG.

El circuito obtiene el pulso del reloj de un temporizador con 555, usa contadores 74192 que van conectados a decodificadores 7448 para display de cátodo común.


----------



## acertijo_x

Hola *sp_27*, seria de mucha ayuda que adjuntes el JPEG del circuito, es exactamente lo que estoy buscando. Tratare de elaborarlo en Circuit Maker o Work bench para probarlo yo mismo, aunque si lo encontraras y lo adjuntaras tambien sería recontra bueno. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## ea182

Q onda amigo, acabo de hacer este reloj digital, es de 12 horas y con alarma programable si quieres unicamente el reloj es arriba de las flechas negras...
Material para el reloj:

Timer555
Fuente de alimentacion de 5volts
Cantidad                     Material

4...... displays(2 para Horas y 2 para Minutos)
2...... 7490(para los minutos)
2...... 74192(para las horas)
4...... 7448(decodificador)
1...... 7408(Compuerta and)
1...... 7404(Compuerta nor)

Para la alarma:

4...... displays(2 para Horas y 2 para Minutos)
4...... DipSwitch4(para programar la alarma en binario)
4...... 7448(para desplegar en decimal la hora de la alarma)
4...... 7485(para comparar la hora del reloj con la hora q vas a programar la alarma)
1...... 7408(aparte del q se usa en el reloj)
1...... LED, Bocina, o cualquier dispositivo para la alarma.

saludos


----------



## sp_27

Aqui envio adjunto el circuito que describi en el mensaje anterior, no tiene alarma como el que adjuntó *ea182*, pero es otra opción, lo adjunto en JPEG y en Archivo de Circuit Maker, los contadores 74192 que tienen el reset por medio de compuertas (de arriba a abajo el 1, 3 y 5) se pueden sustituir por contadores 7193 para hacer más económico el montaje. Usa decodificador para diplay de cátodo común 7448, si usas ánodo común necesitas el 7447, que en mi ciudad es más difícil de conseguir pero no se en otros sitios.

El componente que genera el pulso es un temporizador con 555 monoestable.

Páginas útiles:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555


----------



## acertijo_x

Muchas gracias por la ayuda. Ahora probare el circuito.


----------



## Zeuxxx

Buenas tardes, soy un poco novato en esto, si utilizo una pila de 8v como hago para disminuir la intensidad de la corriente y evitar que se dañen los integrados digitales con que resistencias de que valores y conectadas donde, además me gustaría si es posible me enviaran un diagrama de la conexion de los pines del 555 para el funcionamiento correcto del reloj.

Agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## anthony123

Zeuxxx dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes, soy un poco novato en esto, si utilizo una pila de 8v como hago para disminuir la intensidad de la corriente y evitar que se dañen los integrados digitales con que resistencias de que valores y conectadas donde, además me gustaría si es posible me enviaran un diagrama de la conexion de los pines del 555 para el funcionamiento correcto del reloj.
> 
> Agradezco su colaboración.


Una sugerencia compañero. si estas un poco novato mejor trabja con circuitos mas pequeños.
Por ejemplo podrias empezar trabajando con las 2 configuraciones del 555: astable y monoastable.
Saludos.
PD: Recuerda que existe Sr. Google.


----------



## juanruiz88

Muchas gracias por el circuito, yo estaba busacando algo así, pero necesito poder lograr hasta 24 estados en un día (1 por hora), es decir, 24 estados (alarmas) distintos en un día, y que estos sean faciles de programar. Les dejo la inquietud, desde ya; gracias!


----------



## Druchox

Buenas! Mira ese diseño de Reloj me sirve para hacer un Reloj con hora militar(24 horas) y con alarma que se pueda programar, al igual q la hora? Ah y como podria hacer para q tuviera AM y PM? 

Agradezco muchisimo su ayuda!


----------



## krijosoft

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> Aqui envio adjunto el circuito que describi en el mensaje anterior, no tiene alarma como el que adjuntó *ea182*, pero es otra opción, lo adjunto en JPEG y en Archivo de Circuit Maker, los contadores 74192 que tienen el reset por medio de compuertas (de arriba a abajo el 1, 3 y 5) se pueden sustituir por contadores 7193 para hacer más económico el montaje. Usa decodificador para diplay de cátodo común 7448, si usas ánodo común necesitas el 7447, que en mi ciudad es más difícil de conseguir pero no se en otros sitios.
> 
> El componente que genera el pulso es un temporizador con 555 monoestable.
> 
> Páginas útiles:
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555



Gracias x ese Aportaso se le agradece con todo el alma   jejejeje realmente lo buske x todos lados se lo agradezco mucho


----------



## solidus_hunk

Para el que pregunto como proteger su circuito de voltaje de 9v, nosotros hemos utilizado en clase un regulador 7805 en el caso de los TTL


----------



## Druchox

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> Aqui envio adjunto el circuito que describi en el mensaje anterior, no tiene alarma como el que adjuntó *ea182*, pero es otra opción, lo adjunto en JPEG y en Archivo de Circuit Maker, los contadores 74192 que tienen el reset por medio de compuertas (de arriba a abajo el 1, 3 y 5) se pueden sustituir por contadores 7193 para hacer más económico el montaje. Usa decodificador para diplay de cátodo común 7448, si usas ánodo común necesitas el 7447, que en mi ciudad es más difícil de conseguir pero no se en otros sitios.
> 
> El componente que genera el pulso es un temporizador con 555 monoestable.
> 
> Páginas útiles:
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555




Buenas como se podría adaptar alarma programable a este Diseño y como se le podría reprogramar la hora por medio de Switch o botones. Gracias! =D


----------



## fertor

> sp_27 escribio:
> Aqui envio adjunto el circuito que describi en el mensaje anterior, no tiene alarma como el que adjuntó ea182, pero es otra opción, lo adjunto en JPEG y en Archivo de Circuit Maker, los contadores 74192 que tienen el reset por medio de compuertas (de arriba a abajo el 1, 3 y 5) se pueden sustituir por contadores 7193 para hacer más económico el montaje. Usa decodificador para diplay de cátodo común 7448, si usas ánodo común necesitas el 7447, que en mi ciudad es más difícil de conseguir pero no se en otros sitios.
> 
> El componente que genera el pulso es un temporizador con 555 monoestable.
> 
> Páginas útiles:
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555



Saludos, soy nuevo en el foro y soy un poco principiante en la materia.

Estoy implementando el relog digital propuesto por sp_27, solo que tengo algunas dudas en la parte del 555, no se como alambrarlo, para empezar en el diagrama en la parte del 555 vienen CP1, CP2, Q1 y Q2, al buscar el data sheet del 555 me encuentro con otras simbologias diferentes, me gustaria que me explicaran los equivalentes de CP1, CP2, Q1 y Q2,. 

La otra duda que tengo es a la hora de poner el 555 en modo monoestable, revise la pagina de  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555  pero no vienen los valores de las resistencias ni los capacitores a ocupar.

Espero me puedan ayudar

Gracias!


----------



## mabauti

para D1 yo utilizo el popular 1n4148.

R1, R2 y C1 los debes calcular. Inicia con C1 = 10uF


----------



## fertor

Para D1? En donde lo pongo?


----------



## fertor

ahh! creo que ya le agarre la onda, pero en el diegrama dice que es con 555 en monoestable, pero debe de ser con un astable no?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

No necesita el diodo.

Ese diodo es para una configuración especial y tener T1 prácticamente desde el 1% hasta 50% de T, ya que sin diodo T1 siempre es mayor que 50% de T.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sp_27

Druchox dijo:
			
		

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Buenas como se podria adaptar alarma progamable a este Diseño y como se le podria reprogramar la hora por medio de Switch o botones. Gracias! =D



La alarma depende de como la diseñes, yo hice una muy sencilla con flip flops, de la cual no dispongo en este momento, pero la hora señalada por el reloj se puede cambiar colocando un pulsador que conecte la pata 5 de los contadores correspondientes, de manera que le envie un pulso "1" para aumentar su valor, como muestra la imagen que adjunto, es muy simple y no afecta el funcionamiento normal del circuito


----------



## SsCrR

Alguien sabra de algun integrado q simplifique todo ese diseño de FFs.
Porq he visto en una radio antigua  un con reloj despertador con AM y PM para 12 o 24 horas, un circuito aparte con un integrado  q al parecer comanda los displays .El codigo del integrado esta borrado por el tiempo, ppor eso supongo  q ya hay intergados q hacen el trabajo de todos eso FFs
Si alguien tuviera esa misma idea q me confirme por favor


----------



## sp_27

Es cierto, el montaje que propuse es grande, se puede simplificar todo usando un PIC, pero hay que saber programar en lenguaje ensamblador, aunque he leido sobre programas que traducen el lenguaje C a ensamblador.


----------



## harry potter

hola revise tu circuito de segundos minutos y horas, yo dispongo de displays a 7 segmentos de anodo comun y de 74LS47, se que la distribucion de pines del 47 y 48 son iguales,  puedes decirme la diferencia de funcionamiento, y si las conexiones de los 47 con los displays son igual al circuito q enviaste, ya q tu mandas un pin del display a tierra, mientras q yo el cisplay  de anodo comun siempre lo mando a Vcc, gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## ikari

oye sp_27 la imagen del circuito montado es el mismo que el archivo de imagen y circuit maker que posteaste en la pagina 1?

podrias decirme la lista de material exacto que tengo que comprar porfavorr?


----------



## Selkir

Hola amigos, me he interesado en el reloj propuesto por sp_27, y tengo algunas preguntas al respecto:

¿A los displays no se les deberia poner una resistencia de alrededor de los 470ohms?

Si lo quiero poner a la hora que yo quiera ¿como lo hago? supongo que deberia poner algunos pulsadores, ¿donde irian conectados?

Me gustaria ponerle una fuente de alimentación y una pila (por si se va la luz), cuanto consume el circuito? y ¿como tendria que conectar la pila para que se active cuando se produzca un corte de luz y se desactive cando esta vuelva?

¿El reloj cuenta en horas, minutos y segundos?


Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## sp_27

Disculpen que no les haya respondido antes, tengo mucho tiempo sin conectarme.

*ikari*, si es el mismo circuito, la diferencia es que le agregué dos pulsadores para adelantar los minutos y horas y así ponerle la hora que yo quiera (como dijo *Selkir*), los materiales que yo usé fueron:

6 contadores 74192
6 decodificadores para display de cátodo común 7448
6 displays de cátodo común (aunque hay dos en la foto que dan pena)
2 chip 7408 (AND), con uno basta, pero usé dos por comodidad
1 interruptor de doble contacto
1 Resistencia para cada display, del valor que consideren adecuado para que no brillen con demasiada intensidad pero no tan alto para que no se vea, yo usé de 220 ohm

-----
Texto editado:
Adicionalmente le agregué dos pulsadores, cada uno conectado al pin 5 de los contadores que deseo adelantar, y cada uno con una resistencia de 220 ohms, conectado de la siguiente manera: entre tierra y pin 5 del 74192 esta la resistencia de 220ohms, en el punto comun de la resistencia y el pin 5 va conectado un extremo del pulsador, al otro extremo del pulsador se conecta a la fuente de 5V.
-----

Según recuerdo la configuración que usé del temporizador 555 es biestable, calculando las resistencias y capacitancias de tal manera que realice un flanco positivo cada segundo, no recuerdo los valores.

El reloj del diagrama cuenta desde 00:00:00 hasta 11:59:59 ó 23:59:59 dependiendo de la posición del interruptor de doble contacto, pero ...aquí... adjunté una modificación.

No se cuanto consume, pero asumo que el consumo es relativamente bajo, puesto que usé un cargador de teléfono móvil y no dió problema.



			
				Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ...¿como tendria que conectar la pila para que se active cuando se produzca un corte de luz y se desactive cando esta vuelva?...


*¡UPS con eso!*


----------



## Selkir

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> Adicionalmente le agregué dos pulsadores, cada uno conectado al pin 5 de los contadores que deseo adelantar, y cada uno en serie con una resistencia de 220 ohms (la resistencia está en paralelo con la fuente), conectados de tal manera que al presionarlos de un "1" en el pin 5 y tenga un "0" de caso contrario (para eso es la resistencia en serie), aquí mi diagrama alfanumérico de los pulsadores:
> Tierra.....Resistencia.....5V.......pulsador......pin 5.



Podrias poner un esquema de como iria conectado, por favor.

Cuando termine de hacer el esquema lo posteo para que mireis si está bién montado y por si le sirve a alguien más.


Muchas gracias


----------



## sp_27

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> Podrias poner un esquema de como iria conectado, por favor.
> 
> Cuando termine de hacer el esquema lo posteo para que mireis si está bién montado y por si le sirve a alguien más.
> Muchas gracias


Bueno, aqui va el esquema, disculpa lo desprolijo, lo hice en Paint, se murio mi PC y no tengo Circuit Maker  
Por cierto, mi explicación tiene un error, la resistencia va como el dibujo aqui abajo.


----------



## Selkir

Muchas gracias sp_27, se entiende el montage.

Solo un par de cuestiones más:
¿en tu esquema los displays están puestos en el orden de horas, minutos y segundos? de ser asi, si quiero adelantar, por ejemplo lo minutos, tendria que conectar el pulsador al 4º integrado (contando de arriba a abajo)?


----------



## sp_27

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> ...¿en tu esquema los displays están puestos en el orden de horas, minutos y segundos? de ser asi, si quiero adelantar, por ejemplo lo minutos, tendria que conectar el pulsador al 4º integrado (contando de arriba a abajo)?



Si, exactamente, de arriba hacia abajo están horas, minutos y segundos, eso se puede verificar porque arriba tiene el cambio de 12 a 24 horas y abajo está el temporizador, que debe ajustarse a 1 ciclo por segundo


----------



## xicofilth

oye sp no combiene colocar mejor un 555 monoastable digo yo por que un pulsador te puede madar varios pulsos con una sola aptreta porfa responde


----------



## sp_27

xicofilth dijo:
			
		

> ...no combiene colocar mejor un 555 monoastable digo yo por que un pulsador te puede madar varios pulsos con una sola aptreta...


Los pulsadores son mas simples, y el problema de los pulsos se puede corregir colocandole un circuito antirrebote al pulsador con resistencias y capacitores,  no recuerdo los valores del que usé porque no lo calcule sino que lo hice por ensayo y error, un 555 monoastable puede funcionar usando un interruptor para conectarlo y desconectarlo al circuito, pero complicaría mas el montaje.


----------



## hypnos00

Disculpen por reabrir el tema pero en la facultan nos han dejado hacer el reloj pero con alarma y no consigo hacer que la bocina dure un determinado tiempo funcionando y después se apague alguien me podria ayudar por favor con eso.

De antemano gracias


----------



## alexus

utiliza un 555 como monoestable


----------



## hypnos00

el detalle es que uso un comparador el 7485 seguido del 555 monoestable y en el momento de simular en circuitmaker no pone a funcionar el 555 dejando esa parte desabilitada


----------



## alexus

con la salida del comparador la llevas a un transistor y activas un rele que conmute la alimentaciion del monoestable, es lo que se me ocurre


----------



## DARE

que excelente aporte sp 27 es justo lo que necesitaba para mi proyecto en la universidad te agradesco por contribuir con los demas


----------



## rox6

Hola yo soy nueva en esto maso entiendo como funciona pero podrian explicarme bien que es lo que hac k los display solo llegn a un numero y no se pase al siguiente?
gracias


----------



## rox6

otra pregunta los pines 3, 4 y 5 del integrado 7448 no se conectan a nada


----------



## sp_27

rox6 dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta los pines 3, 4 y 5 del integrado 7448 no se conectan a nada


No, esos por lo general no se usan (al no conectarlos es lo mismo que conectarlos a vcc).
* Test (3) en gnd (0) enciende todos los leds del display si BI/RBO (4) esta conectado en vcc o desconectado, se usa para probar el display.
* BI/RBO (4) en gnd (0) se usa para apagar el display sin importar la demás entradas.
* RBI (5) en gnd(0), con A=B=C=D=gnd(0) y test(3) en vcc o desconectado, apaga el display, es decir, apaga el display cuando el contador esta en cero y test en uno.

*Fuente:*http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/sn7448.pdf Página 4.


----------



## rox6

en los displays que cuentan los minutos creo que tiene un error porque llega hasta 60 y nadamas debe contar hasta 59 y de ahi modificar las horas como se puede corregir ese problema?


----------



## sp_27

rox6 dijo:
			
		

> en los displays que cuentan los minutos creo que tiene un error porque llega hasta 60 y nadamas debe contar hasta 59 y de ahi modificar las horas como se puede corregir ese problema?


Si llega a 60, pero si esta bien conectado cambia de 60 a cero casi instantaneamente
Y lo de la modificacion de la hora para que sea de 01:00:00 a 12:00:00 esta *aqui*


----------



## santos1

gracias


----------



## la_res

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes...
Vamos a probarlo


----------



## sp_27

la_res dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes...
> Vamos a probarlo


Lo que he posteado ya lo probé al menos una vez


----------



## santos1

aqui les dejo este reloj digital. hecho con compuertas logicas


----------



## sp_27

santos1 dijo:
			
		

> aqui les dejo este reloj digital. hecho con compuertas logicas


Gracias por tu aporte, sólo una sugerencia: sería mejor que postearas también la imagen del circuito, no todos usan _Circuit Make_r.


----------



## Ansgar

hola, estuve viendo todo el preoceso que llevan, y viendo el  circuito que aparece un circuito  que  funciona con el 74ls48, solo pregunto  ops:  como lo puedo hacer que me funcione con el 74ls47? el programa de simulacion que tengo no lo tiene,    y me estoy guiando solo en esta imagen que adjiuntuo


----------



## sp_27

Ansgar dijo:
			
		

> ... como lo puedo hacer que me funcione con el 74ls47? ...


Los 74ls48 son para display de cátodo común (común a tierra), los 74ls47 son para ánodo común (común a +V), sólo tendrías que cambiar los 74ls48 por 74ls47 y los display de cátodo común por display de ánodo común.


----------



## Ansgar

muchas gracias, sp27, otro favorsote, sea para ti o para quien lea esto: como puedo adaptarle una alarma? ojala sea posible, aunque solo lo estoy haciendo para saber mas, pero si estoy bastante interesado, solo que aun no lo he visto en la carrera


----------



## Joseph Zapata

Para la configuración de astable y monostable, tenés que mirar el datasheet del 555, ahi te dicen exactamente como montarlo y además te dan las fórmulas para que calcules qué resistencias poner para determinada frecuencia de la señal de clock que querés obtener, para probar que te esté entregando la señal correcta podés conectar una resistencia de 330 en el pin 3 del integrado (555) y luego a un LED que va a tierra, si medís con el osciloscópio en ambas patas del LED, te tiene que dar la señar con el Ton y Toff que hayas programado, espero sea de ayuda! 

Saludos digitales!


----------



## madyak

gracias tio esta intersante


----------



## cerebroo

si no quieres usar FF's usa 7490, yo hice reloj con ese. y con multiplexores


----------



## carla9532

hola necesito de su ayuda tengo un reloj que me muestra los minutos pero en la hora solo me llega ahasta las 11...necesioto poder hacer que me indique las 12 y vuelva a seguir mostrando la hora de forma normal


----------



## choson

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/proyectos-simulador-circuitos-livewire-30872/

ahi esta un Reloj digital con CI

espero les guste...

y les dejo las configuraciones de lo que se usa para armarlo...

esta simulado con livewire, para los q tengan...

Exitos y buena vibra


----------



## carla9532

hola gracias por responder....tengo una situacion y es q yo uso otro tipo de simulador PROTEUS y no pude descargar el archivo q adjuntastes te agradeceria q montaras las fotos del montaje para saber como es y montarlo en mi simulador.....gracias de antemano


----------



## choson

carla9532 dijo:


> hola gracias por responder....tengo una situacion y es q yo uso otro tipo de simulador PROTEUS y no pude descargar el archivo q adjuntastes te agradeceria q montaras las fotos del montaje para saber como es y montarlo en mi simulador.....gracias de antemano


 
esta es la imagen del reloj, claro puede q t confundas porque los realize con los terminales q se usan en el livewire q funcionan como inalambricos, de todos modos ahi esta ka imagen... d como van conectados los terminales los utilice solo para los display asi q esa parte es mas facil d conectar...
para circuitos digitales te recomiendo el livewire es muy facil de usar..

exito y buena vibra...


----------



## benetnasch

hola , revisando en la web encontre este foro y me seria de gran ayuda si pueden pasarme el diagrama del reloj digital en el proteus, por que teng que presentar u proyecto en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## benetnasch

Acabo de pasar el reloj al proteus, pero tengo un pequeño problema  cuando seleccionas en 12 horas el reloj empieza a contar desde 00:00:00 y llega a 12 y termina en 00:00:00. Si pueden corregir ese problema por favor respondan


----------



## benetnasch

Disculpen, olvide subir el archivo


----------



## colombia90

este circuito lo subo para mis colegas de electronica le hice algunos ajustes a uno que encontre en este foro y quedo funcionando a la perfeccion.
lo unico dificil es obtener la frecuencia de 1hz exacta para que funcione como un reloj comun. tiene hora militar y hora am y pm.todo esta explicado en el circuito.
si quiere ajustar la hora debe pulsar el swith de la entrada de 1hz primero y hay si puede pulsar los otros swith para que configure su hora.

subo este circuito debido a que hay muchos por hay pero con fallas...este funciona simulado en proteus.subo la imagen no mas.


----------



## jabon

Como podria funcionar con un contador 7492, no encontre ni el 93 ni el 192, y como en el datasheet no viene con la misma simbologia no supe a donde conectar. Gracias.


----------



## colombia90

q proyecto esecitas desarrollar.para haber si tengo algun circuito que te pueda enviar.


----------



## jabon

es el reloj que mostro sp_27, pero como el 7492 es el unico contador que pude conseguir me decidi a comprarlo, y no encuentro bien la forma de conectar el clock y las salidas.


----------



## colombia90

yo tengo un circuito de un reloj funcionando con 74hc192 y funciona con hora militar y hora pm / am...si quiere lo subo luego...


----------



## fsv

Tienes el Proteus?


----------



## ERO

Alguien que me colabore estoy montando el cirucito del relog que esta en este foro pero tengo un problema al cambiar de 12 a 24 horas el relog queda ne cero nuevamente


----------



## fsv

Tengo este circuito, me fallan las decimas de sehundo, me cuentan de 2 en 2 alguien me podria ayudar, el circuito está en proteus.
Dejo proteus

Ya esta el circuito completo y funcionando dejo proteus y lista de materiales.
7493
7490
7447
Display de 7 segmentos


----------



## mauricio mercado

muchachos dejo este diseño de reloj el cual a mi me funciono todo bien. espero que les sea de gran ayuda.
simulador Proteus 7.6


----------



## mauricio mercado

amigo FZ mira aver si esto te sirve para tu reloj. esta diseñado con contadores 7490,
ya que no me dio tiempo, lo deje en formato de 24 horas, el muestra el conteo de: segundos:00-59, minutos:00-59 y horas de 00-23, formato hoea militar, si lo modifican para los dos formatos mucho mejor.


----------



## vaneee

holaa yo necesito hacer para la facu un reloj digital con alarma algo sencillo quien me puede ayudar??


----------



## vaneee

como se llama el programa donde puedo ver el circuito es decir como puedo abrir?. gracias.


----------



## Alexricardo

Amigo en que aplicaciones corre su reloj?


----------



## mauricio mercado

te recomiendo que te descargues proteus de la vercion 7.6, este programa de simulacion de circuitos es bastante confiable y una herramienta buenisima. 
PRUEBALOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Meliklos

lo vieron antes????

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=El_relojito


----------



## mier

una pregunta para sp_27¡??
 me intereso el diagrama que tienes con los ttl's 74192 soy nuevo en esto esque no se como colocarle 2 led´s para que marque AM y PM, ante mano gracias por la informaion si pues manarme el datasheet del 74ls192 que ocupaste gracias


----------



## norman sanchez

parcero necesito un fa tengo un reloj con 74192 solo minutos y hora lo unico que necesito es porgramarlo le agradeceria mucho si me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola norman sanchez

Por las entradas D0 a D3 se programa el 74192.
En ellas pones la combinación de unos y ceros, luego con una transición negativa en la entrada PL(11) los datos que pusiste en las D’s pasan a las Q’s del contador.

saludos


----------



## norman sanchez

gracias carlos aunque ya hice esto y todavia no me funciona podria regalarme una imagen pana si no es mucha molestia es que es un poco urgente.... gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola norman sanchez

En este enlace hay un desarroyo de un reloj digital como el que estás buscando.
Creo que es con otro contador pero las conecciones son iguales.

Mensaje #49https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/398293/ 
espero que leas esto antes que te cancelen y te manden a MODERACIÓN pues estas preguntando lo mismo en 2 temas.

Mensaje #42https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/412837/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruticas2010

Me urge saber, si el circuito del reloj funciona igual si meto un 74193 y 3 74192 porque se nos quemo un display y probablemente debamos hacer ese cambio aun asi funciona??


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola fruticas2010

Si funcionaría igual si agregas para el 74193 una circuiteria para que cuente hasta el 9.
El 74193 es un contador binario. Solo cuenta del 0 al 15.
El 74192 es un contador BCD. Solo cuenta del 0 al 9.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruticas2010

Y puedo reemplazar solo un 7448 por un 7447 y dejar el 74ls192??

Ya resolvi la duda jeje gracias de todos modos


----------



## lucin21

hola alguien sabe cual seria el arreglo que hay que hacerle al circuito para que no muestre 0 en el display de las horas cuando no sea significativo por ejemplo cuando sean las 8:00 pm en vez de mostrar 08:00:00
mostrara apagado,8:00:00 espero haberme explicado bien gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Scooter

Para eso están rbi y rbo


----------



## lucin21

Aqui les dejo mi informe sobre el montaje paso a paso espero que sea util a alguien.


----------



## robin

he montado el circuito y me funciona perfectamente,pero queria añadirle una alarma y no soy capaz,si pudieras mandarme un esquema, te lo agradeceria,un saludo


----------



## universalmikey

Hola, saludos a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y llevo años sin meterme en circuitos electronicos y ahora que tengo tiempo y lugar, empiezo a jugar de nuevo con proyectos, estaba pensando en hacer un reloj en vez de display 7 segmentos, utilizar tiras de leds smd o normales de 5 mm para realizar un reloj gigante,pero tengo que cambiar las cargas de alimentación para alimentar estas tiras.
Felicito a todos por este foro tan grato


----------



## marlene

hola soy nueva en el foro pero tengo una duda como puedo armar un contador que inicie en el numero 6 hasta el 30 usando 555 decodificador de 7 segmentos y display y bueno tiene que funcionar de manera ascendente y ciclicamente la configuracion de 555 tiene que se astable de 1 segundo tengo la idea mas o menos peri aun tengo muchas dudas no se exactamente como hacerlo =S


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlene

Si el 30, hasta donde quieres que llegue, es decimal debes utilizar un contador programable de décadas(Decimal) como el 74LS190.
Pero si es binario natural deberás utilizar un contador programable binario como el 74LS191.

En cualquier caso, decimal o binario, se requieren 2 contadores.

Para que inicie en 6 debes programar las entradas D0, D1, C3 y D4 a 6 0110 en cualquier caso.
Además debes detectar cuando los contadores lleguen a 31 ya sea binario o decimal. En ese preciso instante aplicar un pulso a la entrada PL.

Para el diseño del 555 busca en Google.com un programa que calcula las resistencias y capacitores para cualquier frecuencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlene

Ya veo si se tiene q ver en 2  display pero cual es el decodificador de 7 segmentos para buscar el datasheet y no se como programar que comiense en 6 estaba checando pero no entiendo muy bien si m podrias ayudar gracias =)

Oye otra pregunta como hago que trabaje en astable con 1 segundo esque yo se hacerlo pero si te dan el ciclo de trabajo como calculo el tiempo con el q sacara los  pulsos?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlene

Como decodificador puedes utilizar:
De la familia CMOS, 4511, 4543.
De la familia TTL, 7447, 7448, 74247, 74248.

Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta; este es solo un ejemplo para descubrir cómo programar un contador.

Como te mencioné: primero debes saber si tu contador va a conter del 6 al 30 en forma binaria o decimal.
En el dibujo adjunto nota que un contador es decimal y el otro binario.

Lo del 555: dices que sabes hacerlo si te dan el ciclo de trabajo. Pues el ciclo de trabajo es 1...Cierto ?.
Ya encontraste el programa que te recomendé ?. Aquel para calcular en base al ciclo de trabajo las resistencias y capacitores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlene

hola muchas gracias por el diagrama bueno en la escuela ya nos dijeron mas o menos como pero tengo dudas aun aunq ya l voy entendiendo mas gracias pero oye una preguntota si el mio es un 74ls190 cuales serian las que programan la entrada? para q comiense en 6

Oyee una preguntota cual es el que limpia en el 74ls190 segun tengo entendido ahi debo detectar cuando este el 30 para q lo limpie y asi se pare en 30 oye y este diagrama crees q me sea util Ver el archivo adjunto 7804

Podria alambrar eso y ya solo hacerle modificaciones?

PODRIAS AYUDARME MrCarlos porfiiis =)


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlene

ya voy, ya voy

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlene

Siii gracias esque busco el datasheet  de el 74ls190 pero no le entiendo muy bien =( muchas gracias por atenderme =)

OYE UNA PREGUNTOTA EL QUE PUSE AHI BUENO LO ENCONTRE SI ENTIENDO PERO CREO Q ES contador ascendente y descendente PERO EL QUE YO DEBO HACER ES QUE VAYA DE 6 A 30 SEGUN ENTIENDO EN LAS D DEL Q EMPEZARA EN 6 AHI METO EL 6 NO OSEA 0110 Y YA ASI COMIENZA AHI PERO NO SE SI SI M FUNCIONE ESQUE NO COMPRENDO MUYBIEN EL 74LS190 =S


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marlene

Por Favor no escribas solo mayúsculas pues es en contra de los reglamentos del foro.

En el 74LS190 así como en cualquier contador de la serie 74LS19x las entradas de programación son las D’s.
D0, D1, D2, D4. Y las salidas son las Q’s. Q0, Q1, Q2, Q3.
Espero que sepas qué quieren decir los números después de las letras, por si no ahí va el rollo:
El número quiere decir a que potencia se eleva el 2 para obtener el peso de la entrada o salida Así: 
(^ Quiere decir Elevado a La Potencia).
D0 = 2^0 = 1.
D1 = 2^1 = 2.
D2 = 2^2 = 4.
D3 = 2^3 = 8.

De tal suerte que si quieres que inicie en 6(06) debes programar un 6 en el contador de las unidades. Cualquier numero entre 0 y 15 lo puedes obtener con esos 4 BIT’s, 
El 6 sería 0110.
El 31 sería 0011(Decenas) 0001Unidades.
Solo suma el peso(Valor) de los BIT’s que sean ciertos, en esta serie de contadores(74LS19x) los valores ciertos son 1.

Apréndete la frase para que se te haga sencillo la próxima vez:
Las D’s pasan a la Q’s cuando se aplica un pulso negativo en PL.. Fácil N0 ?.

El 74LS190 no tiene entrada para borrar las Q’s así que debes poner todas las D’s a Cero y aplicar un pulso negativo en PL.

En el CircuitMaker el 555 no funciona cuando estás corriendo una aplicación digital. Solo funciona cuando corres una aplicación Análoga.
Pero si ya lo sabes hacer enséñame ya que yo no se como.
Para correr una aplicación digital se utiliza el PULSER.

Un ultimo detalle: si quieres que el contador cuente de 6 a 30 debes detectar el 31, como en el diagrama adjunto,
Por Qué? Pues porque si detectas cuando llegue a 30 y restableces 6 el 30 no se verá en los Display’s pues ese restablecimiento ocurre a la velocidad de la luz. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlene

hola muchas gracias si ya entendi lo de los numeros mañana lo alambrare muchas gracias =) y disculpa lo de las mayusculas no lo note y lo del circuitmaker no tampoco se como lamento no poder ayudarte, bueno de nuevo te agradesco me ayudaste demasiado ya que andaba un tanto perdida con esto lo que pasa esque es la primera vez que uso un contador y un decodificador pero muchas gracias espero alguna vez poder ayudarte gracias =).


----------



## marlene

Holaa ya lo almabre y quedo muy bien si funciono bien muchas gracias Mr.Carlos =)


----------



## dnl25

Que rollo raza
Yo soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica y automatizacion y llevo una clase de electronica digital en la cual nos encargaron hacer un marcador deportivo el cual deberia de contar de cero a 45 min y de 15 min a cero y cuando llegara a cero deberia sonar una chicharra.
Bueno en fin les dejo el diagrama del reloj el cual es programable y puede contar ascendente y descendente y para construirlo se necesitan:
4 ttls 74192
4 displays de 7 segmentos (con sus respectivos decodificadores ya sean anodo o catodo comun)
2 dip switch de 8 pines
1 dip switch de 2 pines (puede ser mas grande pero solo se ocuparan 2 que son para seleccionar el modo y el start/stop)
resistencias de 330 ohms
compuertas or (7432)
compuertas and (7408)
compuertas nand (7400)
leds (opcional)
generador de pulsos 7414
capacitor (recomiendo 330 micro faradios)
1 buzzer
1 potenciometro de 1k ohm

Para hacer que se detenga en 45:00 y en 00:00 solamente se necesita hacer un arreglo de compuertas, en este caso nosotros (mi equipo y yo) utilizamos un gal 22v10 para que se detuviera en 00:00 y un gal 16v8 para que se detuviera en 45:00
si tienen duda en esa parte me podran mandar un mensaje o aqui mismo

Para generar los pulsos utilizamos un 7414 ya que este no genera menos ruido que un 555 y su conexión es mas sencilla

NOTA: el circuito original solo tiene una modificación que esta dibujada con lapiz que es una compuerta nand que se agrego, esta se conecta de la siguiente manera:
en la salida de la compuerta nand se conecta el pin 5 (up) del tercer 74192 (de derecha a izquierda) y las dos entradas de la compuerta nand van puenteadas y se conectan a la salida de la compuerta and marcada con el numero 3, la cual sus entradas (compuerta and) van conectadas a los pines 2 y 6 del segundo 74192. Esto es para que cuando el segundo 74192 llegue a 6 mande un pulso y se conveirta en el acarreo del tercer 74192.
Tambien ojo con los circulos que estan en los pines 12 y 13 de los 74192 y de los decodificadores estos no significan que van negados (not), significa que trabajan con cero y no con uno, ya que a mi eso me genero un problema hasta que me lo explicaron otros compañeros

Dudas o cualquiero otra cosa estoy a su disposicion   

Aqui les dejo el diagrama del reloj en el cual viene como conectarse hasta de que # de pin se debe uno conectar (ojo no tiene la logica para hacer que se detenga en 45 y 00)


El DataSheet del 74192
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/7/4/1/9/74192.shtml



Un video de como hace los acarreos 







P.D.:les debo las imagenes porque las que tenia estan muy grandes y aca les dedjo el post original que publique en taringa
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/10300743/circuito-electronico-reloj-con-74192.html
Tambien es la primera vez que hago un post y si me equivoque de seccion pss ay les pido una disculpa y si me pueden hacer favor de acomodarla donde debe ser 


sbs


----------



## briden

sp_27 dijo:


> Aqui envio adjunto el circuito que describi en el mensaje anterior, no tiene alarma como el que adjuntó *ea182*, pero es otra opción, lo adjunto en JPEG y en Archivo de Circuit Maker, los contadores 74192 que tienen el reset por medio de compuertas (de arriba a abajo el 1, 3 y 5) se pueden sustituir por contadores 7193 para hacer más económico el montaje. Usa decodificador para diplay de cátodo común 7448, si usas ánodo común necesitas el 7447, que en mi ciudad es más difícil de conseguir pero no se en otros sitios.
> 
> El componente que genera el pulso es un temporizador con 555 monoestable.
> 
> Páginas útiles:
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555



si uso el 193 las conexiones sono igual o ya no pongo las compuertas?


----------



## Pintu08

Hola Alguien puede ayudarme con éste circuito: un reloj 959 necesito un reloj que me de 1hz utilizando el 4027, 4518, 4060 y con cristal de 3,27 lo tenia echo pero me he liado y no hay manera de que me salga, me queda nada para entregarlo gracias.

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Colega Pintu08, sube el esquema que tengas y podremos ayudarte.


----------



## Pintu08

Gracias por responder. Aquí esta el circuito, antes no me lo subía.


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​ ​


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola PintuO8

En tu mensaje #100 de este tema mencionas unos circuitos integrados: 4027, 4518, 4060, y un cristal de 3,27.
Sin embargo en la imagen que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #102 aparecen otros circuitos de la serie 74xxx.

Por otra parte, qué quieres decir con: *un reloj 959* ?

Pero seguro ya no importa nada de esto pues mencionas que *te queda nada para entregarlo*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pintu08

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola PintuO8
> 
> En tu mensaje #100 de este tema mencionas unos circuitos integrados: 4027, 4518, 4060, y un cristal de 3,27.
> Sin embargo en la imagen que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #102 aparecen otros circuitos de la serie 74xxx.
> 
> Por otra parte, qué quieres decir con: *un reloj 959* ?
> 
> Pero seguro ya no importa nada de esto pues mencionas que *te queda nada para entregarlo*.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



El circuito que adjunte, es de un reloj que llega a contar hasta 9:59 resetea y vuelve empezar de cero, lo que pasa es que al circuito tenia que adjuntarle un reloj echo por mi con el 4060 y demás para que el resultado sea de 1hz.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola PintuO8

Entonces es probable que te sirva el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pintu08

Muchas gracias. Y que me dices de este circuito?
http://hackersbench.com/Projects/1Hz/


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola PintuO8

Pues que requerirías de 2 IC’s (4060 & 4027) para lograr el mismo fin.
El circuito con el 4060 trae un capacitor ajustable para obtener 1 Hz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pintu08

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola PintuO8
> 
> Pues que requerirías de 2 IC’s (4060 & 4027) para lograr el mismo fin.
> El circuito con el 4060 trae un capacitor ajustable para obtener 1 Hz.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## Allfreedown

Yo monte este mismo circuito y funciona bien pero al momento de la Hora llegar a 11 y pasar a 12 se reinicia. Alguien me ayuada con eso xq lo ideal seria que reiniciara en 12 y quedara en 1 ... Montarlo en 24 como dice el diagrama funciona perfectamente bien el problema esta en 12hrs




sp_27 dijo:


> Aqui envio adjunto el circuito que describi en el mensaje anterior, no tiene alarma como el que adjuntó *ea182*, pero es otra opción, lo adjunto en JPEG y en Archivo de Circuit Maker, los contadores 74192 que tienen el reset por medio de compuertas (de arriba a abajo el 1, 3 y 5) se pueden sustituir por contadores 7193 para hacer más económico el montaje. Usa decodificador para diplay de cátodo común 7448, si usas ánodo común necesitas el 7447, que en mi ciudad es más difícil de conseguir pero no se en otros sitios.
> 
> El componente que genera el pulso es un temporizador con 555 monoestable.
> 
> Páginas útiles:
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555


----------



## sp_27

Aquí comenté que ese reloj funcionaba la hora de 00-11 → enlace
Y aquí pregunté para cambiarlo de 00-11 a 01-12 → enlace
En el mensaje siguiente a ese coloqué la solución.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

En otro Post de este Foro ya hay algo parecido.

Lo vuelvo a Postear con algún cambio.

Es un Contador de 1 hasta 12, el Cero de la izquierda se borra.

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.
Lo mismo pero con un pequeño cambio.

Sal U2


----------

